# Impulsive, don't think before I speak, not aware of how I se



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

That last phrase is supposed to be: not aware of how I seem. I often find myself in situations with people not knowing how to act towards them, like my coworkers, for instance. So I'll say something and realize later it was the wrong thing to say. For instance I told my boss that I wasn't doing well in my class when I could have just told her we get a lot of work. Is anyone else like this? thx.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm a little bit like that... I'll start chatting about something and someone will say "I have no idea what you're talking about" and I'll be like "Neither do I...".

But, I'm into computers so people expect that sorta thing 

-Ryan


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm totally like this. Last night I was at an art show, and this one guy I know always has his face painted like a skull at the shows. I've been used to it for a while, but then he started talking to me and I was at loss for words, and at some point came out "you look freaky", like I had never seen him like that before. But at the moment, he really was freaking me out... not the paint so much... just him in my face. When people just come up to me and talk and expect conversation back and I'm silent, I get very uncomfortable. I can't be pressured to converse at all. I just panic.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

It's nice to read your replies. It makes me feel less alone  thanx! :sas


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh yes......I do exacty what Kardax does, I hate hearing "I have no idea what you're talking about" or "What, where did this come from" sometimes I DO SAY "I have no idea" chuckle, so I can walk away!


----------



## Ernest (Jul 13, 2005)

Kardax said:


> I'm a little bit like that... I'll start chatting about something and someone will say "I have no idea what you're talking about" and I'll be like "Neither do I...".
> 
> But, I'm into computers so people expect that sorta thing
> 
> -Ryan


 :lol I like that. I know a little about computers. That happened to me once. A co worker was having problems with her computer and I tried to tell her what the problem might be. All the while she smiled and shook her head up and down. Finally she said "I have no idea what you're talking about!' Then we both laughed.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yea, I can say totally clueless things as well when caught off guard, hehe, it's just funny when someone i know comes up to me and says something and i just stare at them like i don't know them, or say something that's deemed rude and i didn't even realize and then it's like 'oh shoot, did i actually say that? A good example is my relatives, or someone i don't see all the time, and treating them like strangers, giving them small or one word answers to questions and acting like i want to get away from them, when inside, i don't, i just am at a loss for words...


----------



## rjridley (Jul 28, 2005)

whenever I speak before I think I usually get myself into some sort of trouble, but I can't stop myself either so I'm screwed


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

i say many stupid things. so i find the best way is not to say much or anything at all.

to avoid the embarrassment afterwards.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Me too. And the worst part is after the convo is over and you're immediately kicking yourself over stuff you've said, and stuff you should have said starts bugging you. Either my speech is jumbled and I start stuttering, or I just said plainly the wrong thing and then have to stutter to recover. 

Talking sucks. lol


----------



## Molbrew (Oct 28, 2004)

One time I visited my friend's sister's house with him and my friend's sister was all excited and said "Did you miss us??!!" And... considering I was depressed at the time and not excited about anything I said "Kind of..." I felt like such a jerk after saying it. I was way worse about what to say back then. One time I got out of the shower and came into my brother's room (my clothes were kept in there) and he had some unfamiliar faces in there and I said loudly "What the hell?" Boy that had to make them feel welcome.


----------



## Dee418 (Mar 30, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean. It's like you say the first thing that comes to mind (impulsivity) and then they react. They think you meant something else based on what you said. I often want to take things back and rephrase them, but it's too late. If I could just slow down and think before talking! It's so frustrating. I think I have a mild case of ADHD.


----------

